# Palm Treo 680 sync to PC with gnome and evolution BROKEN

## BadSquishy

Hello All, 

I have a Treo 680 that used to sync with evolution and it has stopped working.  Udev recognizes the device and uses my custom udev rule to creates the /dev/pilot node:

```
KERNELS=="ttyUSB[135]", DRIVERS=="visor", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb-serial", NAME="pilot", GROUP="usb", MODE="0770"

pico@meerkat ~ $ ls -l /dev/pilot

crwxrwx--- 1 root usb 188, 1 2008-02-24 14:06 /dev/pilot
```

but when I attempt to use any communication software (pilot-xfer or evolution) the connection just times-out when I hit the hotsync button, neither the palm nor the PC are seeing communication from the other device.

I am currently re-emerge pilot-link, gnome-pilot and gnome-pilot-conduits with the USE flag "debug" added to see if I can get more info from the software.  

Does anyone have any suggestions?  How do it get more info about the attempted communication into my log files?  What should I be looking for?  Are there suggestions for settings to check on the Palm device?

Thanks in advance,

----------

## hydrian

I am having the same issue.  I noticed it is actually an issue with pilot-link.  I can't even get pilot-link backup working.  Both sides seem not to see each other even though both are listening on the same dev (ttyUSB1).  I am using a Cingular/AT&T Treo 680.

----------

## tetonedge

anybody get anywhere on this or have an idea, I am having the same problem as well

----------

## hydrian

I still have had no luck with it.  I'm still taking shots in the dark.  I know it seems to be software issue.  I am able to sync in Windows, but I can't get it to work in linux.

----------

## hydrian

I solved my issue, and I think this will solve your issue.  Apparently pilot-link changed some of it syntax in the how you can access the USB based palms/treos.  I didn't see any documentation of it.  I found my fix in this mailing list article while googling around: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117864.html[/url].  

So basically, pilot-link now can use the libusb library instead of the kernel module.  So instead of putting the device file name in the port use "usb:"

example:

```
 pilot-xfer --backup=/tmp -p usb:
```

----------

